# Cable HDMI a 5.1 se puede obtener los 6 canales apartir de este cable?



## camilen (Jul 28, 2009)

hola 

queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar, de un cable hdmi puedo sacar las 6 señalñes de audio de 5.1?
porque mi aamplificador no decodifica, tiene 6 entrdas para 5.1 o alguien sabe de algun integrado o circuito para decodificar y obtener los 6 canales de 5.1 o 7.1?.saludos Camilo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI

Al al parecer, el HDMI trasmite todo los datos de video y audio Digitalmente, así que no se puede separar la señan de audio así por que si. Habrá que buscar decodificadores para poder hacer lo que quieres pero esa ya no es mi area.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## martinvol (Jul 28, 2009)

yo estuve buscando conversores ya armados y no encontre, una lastima mi placa de video intregra sonido 7.1 y no lo puedo usar por que sale por HDMI


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Me parece que esto iría en Audio: Pequeña señal o bien en General... pero ni por casualidad en elementos de salida...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 28, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que esto iría en Audio: Pequeña señal o bien *en General*... pero ni por casualidad en elementos de salida...



Sí que sí... Eso mismo pensé mientras venía leyendo.
Ya lo moví a Discusión General.


----------

